# [solved] cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused

## no_hope

I am having issues with my IDE DVD burner. 

At first I get these messages in my dmesg:

```

hdf: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

```

However, at that point everything works fine (I can burn, read disc, etc). But then, sometimes immediately, sometimes after a while I start getting the following message, at rate of about 5 a second:

```

hdf: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdf: drive not ready for command
```

That happens on its own, even when the drive is empty and I am not touching it. Funny thing is, sometimes KDE detects an audio CD in the drive when it is in fact empty. That seems to be one of the triggers, but the drive can start failing for other unknown reasons as well.

I think I tried everything suggested for this problem on the forums: changed DMA, checked cable, played with cable-select/master-slave, played with BIOS (native/legacy business), disabled ACPI. Nothing seems to help. I tried updating to several kernels, including 2.6.19.1 but the problem remains. 

I have the following hardware:

Intel P965/G965

LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM  (shares the IDE channel with a hard drive)

JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI 

Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family)

Any ideas?Last edited by no_hope on Thu Feb 01, 2007 11:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

Is there any way to get the drive on a separate channel to see if it clears up?  I've seen this behavior on my system, but only when I set enhanced mode to PATA+SATA in the bios, but it appears you've already been down that road.

----------

## xanas3712

I have the same issue, and I wonder if it's causing some video issues also as I have these strange random skips in games now.. but I don't know for sure and of course none of this occurs in windows.

----------

## no_hope

 *didymos wrote:*   

> Is there any way to get the drive on a separate channel to see if it clears up?

 

Just tried it. Didn't help.

----------

## no_hope

I wonder if KDE/hald is causing my troubles. Whenever the drive stops working an "Audio CD" appears in "Storage Media" even though the drive is empty. Perhaps something is trying to access the drive while there is nothing in it, and that breaks things?

----------

## vladgrigorescu

I'm having the same problem.  Has anyone found a solution yet?

----------

## xanas3712

Nope nope.. jmicron fun for a bit longer methinks.

----------

## bandwidthjunkie

I have been having these problems too, my machine locks every few minutes for a second as the CD drive resets (even though it's empty). Since I never use my cd drive I just unplugged it and that has sorted the problem out temporarily. However I found this on linuxquestions

 *Quote:*   

> For my JBM368 [jmicron] controller there seem to be several modules.
> 
> One set includes ata_generic and pata_jmicron, and the other is simply libata (as far as I know). From what I've read, pata_jmicron provides "basic" support and libata provides full support. I've done `sudo modprobe -r pata_jmicron` and `sudo modprobe -r ata_generic` and it seems to have curbed the error output. I am not sure if it was because those drivers were conflicting, or whether those drivers were just plain unstable as all get out. My only problem now is removing them from my kernel. I reboot and they're back in lsmod. How do I permanently unload those modules?

 

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=514483

I am going to give this a go today and see if it solves the problem. 

My GA-P965-S3 board and core2duo chip have been nothing but trouble, but this seems to be the last hurdle.

----------

## no_hope

I removed the two jmicron drivers from the kernel (using libata instead) and it didn't help. Running 2.6.20-rc5

----------

## no_hope

 *bandwidthjunkie wrote:*   

> My GA-P965-S3 board and core2duo chip have been nothing but trouble, but this seems to be the last hurdle.

 

Did you get sky2 to work properly?

----------

## bandwidthjunkie

 *no_hope wrote:*   

>  *bandwidthjunkie wrote:*   My GA-P965-S3 board and core2duo chip have been nothing but trouble, but this seems to be the last hurdle. 
> 
> Did you get sky2 to work properly?

 

I am currently running 2.6.18-r(6 or maybe 5) and yes sky2 works perfectly; I compiled it as a module and I can up/down load at full speed on my office network without any glitches. I listen to internet radio all day and it never cuts out. I am using the amd64 distro. I did try the kerneloftruth live cd (much newer kernel) and it messes up on sky2.

I did some stuff with the ata config in the kernel; now all of my hd partitions have moved from hda to sda and my cd drive is no longer recognised (ie it doesn't appear in udev).

I nevre use my cd drive and if I want to burn something I can always boot over into my XP partition. So I think that I will wait until this problem is finally sorted out so that both jmicron and sky2 work fine. I can't waste any more days trying to get this to work. Need to get on with some real work!

----------

## no_hope

The problem appears to have gone away with linux-2.6.20-rc7. I had to enable JMicron PATA support since it looks like libata doesn't support it anymore.

----------

## vladgrigorescu

From the Changelog:

```
commit 3e9e4c8606127592cda22159cc2440ea48963ae4

Author: Alan Cox <alan@redhat.com>

Date:   Sat Jan 27 13:46:45 2007 +0100

    ide/generic: Jmicron has its own drivers now

    

    Drop ide-generic support for Jmicron identifiers as we now trust Jmicron.c for

    this with drivers/ide.  The code check remains for the all-generic-ide case.

    

    Signed-off-by: Alan Cox <alan@redhat.com>

    Signed-off-by: Andrew Morton <akpm@osdl.org>

    Signed-off-by: Bartlomiej Zolnierkiewicz <bzolnier@gmail.com>

commit 99abaf51e25f7d4ac2081e5cdc1f01baa0543514

Author: ethanhsiao@jmicron.com <ethanhsiao@jmicron.com>

Date:   Tue Jan 30 14:36:13 2007 -0800

    [PATCH] jmicron: 40/80pin primary detection

    

    jmicron module detects all JMB36x as JMB361 and PATA0 has wrong pin status

    of XICBLID.

    

    Cc: Jeff Garzik <jeff@garzik.org>

    Cc: Alan Cox <alan@lxorguk.ukuu.org.uk>

    Cc: Bartlomiej Zolnierkiewicz <bzolnier@gmail.com>

    Cc: Sergei Shtylyov <sshtylyov@ru.mvista.com>

    Signed-off-by: Andrew Morton <akpm@osdl.org>

    Signed-off-by: Linus Torvalds <torvalds@linux-foundation.org>
```

I'm still waiting for rc7 of mm-sources to come out to test it, but I'm hopeful...

----------

## timbo

OK well seems my brand spanking Core Duo2 E6320 / Gigabyte GA965GM - DS2 is having this problem, works for a while after booting but then all hell breaks loose... oodles of 

```
hde: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hde: drive not ready for command
```

and then KDE thinks there's an audio CD in the drive when I know there's not...

Any solutions... my main HDD is plugged into the SATA port.

Regards

Tim

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *timbo wrote:*   

> OK well seems my brand spanking Core Duo2 E6320 / Gigabyte GA965GM - DS2 is having this problem, works for a while after booting but then all hell breaks loose [...] my main HDD is plugged into the SATA port.

 

Ditto with a MSI P965 Platinum with a Core 2 Duo E6600 with a TDK DVDRW840G all by itself on /dev/hde and the hard drive on an ahci sata.

----------

## timbo

I ended up fixing this by having a full scsi system no ATA/IDE:

```

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

```

And alls well since then...

Regards

Tim

 :Cool: 

----------

## BigBaaadBob

I fixed my problem as described here.

----------

## c3l5o

I have the same problem... The details are here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-567623-highlight-hald+jmicron.html

Sorry for creating another thread but I didn't find this one through search...

----------

